# Appendix D and Residential Access



## Code Neophyte (Mar 7, 2011)

Under the 2006 IFC, Appendix D, if all dwellings in a development are equipped with automatic sprinkler systems, there need be only one "fire apparatus access road" (if there are more than 30 dwellings in a development), according to Exception #1.

The question is - if the development tags on to an existing development with only one entrance - and the existing development consists of entirely non-sprinklered dwellings - does the exception still apply?  I guess I'm having more trouble understanding 'Exception #2'.  To me, it's almost as if the wording from 'Exception #2' should be placed in the main paragraph of Section D107.1, so as to say, effectively, "....fire apparatus roads ...shall meet the requirements of Section D104.3, _*and the number of dwelling units on a single fire apparatus access road shall not be increased unless fire apparatus roads will connect with future development, as determined by the fire code official*_".

Otherwise, does it make sense that a development of a thousand homes would be allowed to be built with only one access road?


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you also read Section 503?  As far as your last paragraph, no, it does not make sense and I would not allow use of the exception for a new development tacked on to an existing one.  Any new homes in the existing development would need to be sprinklered IMO, or they can provide more fire access roads.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you adopt Appendix D?

If not you can't use it.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Mar 7, 2011)

We have adopted Appendix D.  I am in complete agreement with TJacobs, in that it doesn't make sense to me, but then as I read it, it _reads_ as if - if you meet exception #1, you are exempt.  Surely not, given the situation described above???


----------

